# YORK SHOW RALLY



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just been in contact with Warners regarding numbers booked for camping with MHF for this show.

There seems to be a slight discrepancy :wink: 
We have 27 on our list they have 59 on theirs, no not a typing error it is 59!!

So can anyone who has booked with Warners giving MHF as their club and not added their name to our list or contacted me please do so ASAP.

We are either going to have loads of room or Angie is going to be a very busy marshall .


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jenny
May I make a suggestion how about confirming when tickets received and that it states MHF. 
If you think it is a good idea then:
We have received ours for Friday/Saturday night.


Steve


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the idea and for letting me know about yours Steve that would be useful, if only everyone was as prompt.

So can everyone check their tickets when they arrive and make sure you have MHF on them, that includes the extra 32 members that Warners think are camping with us :wink:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about the '32' that Warners think they've got - None of these outfits seem to be able to run a bath never mind a *iss up in a Brewery :roll: 

....................Oh!! and no I haven't received my tickets yet.


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jenny

Received mine booked with MHF. Looks like we may have some MCC members that have got MHF on their tickets lol.


Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

It just so happen that we might be free that weekend so if Warners want a hand sorting all the irate customers out and they would like to send us a free rally pass :roll: well if we got 60 they should as you have to have 2 lots of marshals for 60 and over :wink: 
We may be heading to York yet Angie :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi, Jenny,

We got our ticket last month, it has "motorhomefacts.com" as club name and it's yellow.

Regards,

Trevor and Jean


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Checked my tickets..........MHF yellow :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Yep same as Gasper, we have a yellow windscreen ticket, with a covering note explaining that wrist bands will be issued upon arrival, which must be worn at all times to gain access to the exhibition area.

M&D


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

We be going to, so will pop my head in and say helloooooooooooooooooo


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

qe2 said:


> Checked my tickets..........MHF yellow :lol:


Ours are the same
val


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

*York Show Rally*

Hi Jenny, I've had my tickets since 18th Aug, and they are marked for Motorhome Facts club.

Colin


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> So can everyone check their tickets when they arrive and make sure you have MHF on them, that includes the extra 32 members that Warners think are camping with us


Hi Jenny
Just checked - also yellow and marked Motorhomefacts.com

Keith


----------



## vonnie (Jul 17, 2005)

*York Show Rally*

Just checked our tickets, yellow MHF.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who has replied so far.

I tend to agree and think they have added another club in with us, unfortuneately we won't know for sure until 15th Sept which is the last date people can send back their tickets for amending!!

There could be a few irate campers don't you think, but hey we should have plenty of room :lol:

Keep the ticket confirmations coming and not much else I can do at the moment, mind I would have been really cross if we had been the other club!!


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

*nms ticket*

jenny

my ticket Motorfacts.com and yellow

rocky58


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Only just ordered mine today, I'll let you know what they have on them when they arrive!

As a possible explanation for the dicrepancy, I've noticed that sometimes, when there is a drop down list, you select the option you require, but inadvertantly move to one of the other options, especially if you use a mouse with a scroll wheel. Worth double checking, I reckon!

A quick question. How do I confirm my registration in the list of attendees as I've only added myself provisionally so far?


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi,
This is my first post and I am a bit lost so hope this is OK.
I am just about to book our tickets for York and wondered if it is OK to rally with you guys or are you full, we have been so busy getting our van ready to roll that we havent had much time to be online.
Lynne and Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Rallier

Not absolutely sure about this, its a new addition a few days ago!! I think you just go to the bit where it says make a provisional booking and it gives instructions from there. If not come back to me and I'll ask Nuke or a Mod


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi britlyn

No you are welcome to join us, the more the merrier. Go to rally section at bottom of front page click the York show and follow the instructions.

Don't forget to put MHF down as your club to get the £2.00 discount when you book with Warners


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi The rallier,

You should get an e.mail from MHFs please click on th link in the e.mail that will put you as confirmed hopefully :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

I've just been on to Warners and booked my tickets, I booked to camp in the club area, so look forward to getting to know some of you there
Lynne


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi Lynne and Dave, Britlyn

Dont forget to send clianthus (Jenny) a PM with your confirmation and surname.

See you at York

Angie............


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi The rallier,
> 
> You should get an e.mail from MHFs please click on th link in the e.mail that will put you as confirmed hopefully :roll:
> 
> Jacquie


Found that. (It pays to read emails properly!!)

Cheers

Phil


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Britlyn could you please add yourself to the rally list also pm clianthus or myself with your names christian & surname. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

britlyn has PM'd me already


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jen,..I've just had a look to see where our allocated plot is, it's not easy to make out exactly from the plan, (not to scale) however it does seem that we may be pitched a little further away than last year, yet none of the other eight clubs sharing that area with us have a similar name, so where the confusion lies with the numbers I don't know.? Still we may have enough room to fit some more in :lol:  

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O i do beg your pardon Clianthus its all this excitement with having 59 booked :lol: :lol: :lol: does that mean we now have 60 booked :lol: :lol: 

Angie looks like we may be seeing you soon :lol: and ive got some pegs so George wont have to wear himself out cutting more

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Plans don't mean anything to Warners Dave they shifted the goal post last year at York if you remember they had left on the map and we were on the right. :roll: :roll: :roll: and at Lincoln this year we were nowhere near where they had put us on the map.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Still only 29 confirmed with me!!! This could be interesting!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sure could Jen I may even get to go to York for free :lol: 3 days left to final booking date we could have gained a few more by then as well.


Jacquie


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

I received my ticket a while back - yellow with Motorhomefacts.com on it. Arriving Thursday. (David Walker).

I've not been to York for a while, looking forward to it, whats the best approach from the North East? Wetherby road, Harrogate A1 or Thirsk and Northallerton A19? 

Thanks in advance,

David


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Arriving Thurs should not present a problem Dave, although I'm coming to York from Harrogate, I suggest you come off the A19 onto the A1237 then follow signs for racecourse/northern motorcaravan show. Try and avoid the schoolrun and the traffic should be easier! :wink: 


Dave


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

*York*

Hi everyone,

I hope its not to late but we have just ordered our tickets for the above show and put that we are with this site. This will be our first time as an organised rally.

Are there any special rules we should be aware of like all singing round the flag pole each morning. !!! (no I will not) he he

I have sent a pm as requested.

Hope to put some faces to all those that gave good advise last year when we started.

Ian and Col.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Colian,

Could you please add yourselves to the rally list on the front page. When you have done this you should get an e.mail asking you to clik on the link that will put you a booked then.


Jacquie


----------



## Roma-Roamers (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Jenny

Tickets arrived today by pigeon post - yellow MHF for deffo - think that means we'll be there!!

Trev 8)


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

LadyJ

I have booked us in as requested, now just waiting for the tickets from Warners

many thanks


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Tickets arrived today by carrier pigeon :wink: 
Yellow & MHF


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Arriving Thursday,Yellow MHF.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking closes 5pm TODAY for York Show.
NOW CLOSED


Jacquie


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Ticket finally arrived this weekend, states Motorhome as club (assume that's us?!) but also reckons we're arriving Thursday when in fact we'll be there on Friday. (Isn't work a nuisance?!!)
Anyway, looking forward to meeting you all, or at least some of you!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*York*

As both Jacquie and Jenny are away I have taken it upon myself to reply to the posts.

Warners have infact admitted that they got the numbers wrong.They had counted this years numbers and last years numbers together.
60 in total but only 30 on the list for this year.
We still appear to be 2 out but I am waiting for confirmation from Warners with the final tally.(promised anyday now)

I will then contact the members direct if there are any discrepancies.

See you all at York.
Prey for the fine weather to continue.

Angie.................. rally marshal for York


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

> _Prey for the fine weather to continue. _


_

So long as the rain holds off, we don't want a repeat of the fiasco last year !!!!_


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*York Show*

Well!!
Warners have sent me the final numbers, hummm!!
32 on the list. 30 on Jenny's
The following are all booked with Warners.

M&D
Ash
Maybemay
gasper
Vonnie
Stevercar
theralliers
troopernorm
Trevorf
Storemen
Colian
Nomad
Alanval
Britlyn
Delanddave
Jimm
qe2
Stevem
Camoyboy
Patrick_philips
Roma-roamers
bsb2000
sprokit
tendy
hettyhymer
sersol
yeti
olley
dwwwuk
rocky58

Plus 2. I only have their Surname, so if your name isn't on the above list and you have tickets, don't panic just pm me your surname and I can confirm if you are on the list.

Angie......................


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Don't forget to add your own name too Angie!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

Would love to have been there because it's only an hour down the road for us.

However, long before we bought our van, we were booked to exhibit at a Family History Fair at Southport that weekend so no can do.

Have to wait for the NEC - at least we have tickets and overnight sorted for that.

Enjoy York.

Graham


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*York Show*

Thanks Dave,

I forgot, we're going too.

But that still leaves 2 unaccounted for.
I have the surnames but just don't have there user name so I don't know who they are.
May have to just wait and see who turns up.

Angie............


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*York Show*

Just had "grifter" confirm (They are hoping to change their user name so hadn't posted)

Only one left and then Iv'e cracked it.

Angie......................


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*York Show*

Still waiting for the elusive one to contact me with their user name.

Angie...........................


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*York Show*

I have the surname of a member coming to York but I still don't know who you are.(user name)
Please check the list 4-5 posts back to see if you are on the list.
if not please send me a pm.

Angie................


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to poke my nose in if this is not the place to do it. I have noticed that the last arrival is 9pm and I am a good 4 hours drive away and alas can't get out of work early.

Is there anywhere we can park nearby or on site, I was a little surpised as the western one seemed to be later. My fault I should have checked of course.

Any advice anyone?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*York Show*

Hi Wiggum

Who are you camping with?
I can't seem to find your user name on my list.

There is a Tesco nearby and I saw people overnighting there last year
If you have an email address I could send you a sat nav reference, I dont want to publish it because its only a small place and I dont want thousands trying to get in.

Other than this I am sorry I can't be more help,
maybe others will be along shortly with a better idea.

Angie....................


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

I just booked a normal ticket, so am in the Red zone. Sorry this is all still a bit new to me so I didn't book as part of the rally.

I just wondered if there was a car park or the like that we could stay in. Thanks for the tip about the Tesco nearby, I'm not sure I'd be too happy about that, it'll be a long day and I wouldn't want to be worried about every noise outside.

I think I may have to chalk this one up to experience and bow out.

Many thanks for the quick response and tip.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wiggum
As you are arriving late anyway would it not be a good idea to book into a site on the way up/down you can then still arrive first thing in the morning? Not ideal but better than missing all of it. Just a thought

Steve


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*York Show*

Hi Wiggum
Just a thought
Why don't you put up a seperate post asking for information on a parking place in York.

More people might respond if it was a specific request. (as not everyone will read The York Show Post if it doesn't concern them or they arn't going)

If you do get to go and I hope you manage it, do come and say hello won't you?

Angie.............


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

Many thanks for your replies. I'll see what I can find out about a site on route and arrive the next morning.

Assuming we make it we will indeed see if we can find you folks to say hello.

Many thanks again


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wiggum, we never leave until late at night (23.00 ish), for the north shows we usually stop at Peterborough services, which are about halfway for us from Ipswich.

Can't you stop somewhere like that? you can stop at any m/way services, prices do vary from about £8.00 to £14.00 sometimes with breakfast in the price.

Olley


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

This might sound obvious but just to clarify.................

Anyone that has pre-booked a pitch will notice that this year you didn't get show tickets in your pack, instead they are operating a wristband scheme, I have just rung Warners to clarify that, if like me, you are arriving without some of your guests make sure you collect their wristband when you enter, as they will not be issued *after* you are on site.

Ian


----------

